# Anybody want to "like" for me?



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I have entered a picture in a contest to win a $250 voucher for our local 'Horseland' store (tack store). It is one of those contests on facebook where the photo with the most "likes" wins. Now I have some pretty stiff competition, but thought I would give it a go. 

If you feel like helping me out could you like this photo for me on their page!

Horseland's Photos - MOST LIKES WINS - OFFICIAL ENTRIES | Facebook

You may need to like the Horseland main page first. 

That $250 would put a decent deposit on the new saddle I so desperately need! :lol::lol:


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

shameless bump!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

of course I liked 

Would you mind if I entered also?
I always need the extra money, I will make another thread


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks!

Of course not! It is an open competition!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe I'm just a little slow in the head, but where is the little button so that I can like just your picture? LOL, I can't find it.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Like-ded by me!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys! Smrobs I think you might have to like the horseland main page before you can like the photos themselves.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aahaha. Gotcha. Liked!!.

Love that picture BTW.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks! Hes my snuggle pie. Haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Took me while to figure it out, but I liked it!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Delf! Much appreciated!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I liked it for you!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks HorseChic!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

ohh dam I put my thread in horse pics, hopefully it will still get attention


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I liked it for you


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Cheers, GH!


----------



## cher40 (Nov 19, 2010)

There you go...good luck!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

HowClever said:


> Thanks HorseChic!


Your welcome  I love the pic


----------

